# Micro Scalextric



## many slots

Here are the latest from Micro Scalextric:
The McLaren MP4-21c & the new one from Cars.


----------



## Rolls

Lookin' pretty good!! Thx for posting the pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Thanks for those pics.

My info has three new sets coming from Microscalextrics and I believe they have all been released.

G1072 - Team GB Track Cycling Set
G1073 - Disney Cars 2
G1074 - McLaren MP4-12C

I think the Cycling set has bicycles, not motocycles.

Joe


----------



## docsho

Thanks for the pics the cars look great. Along with the three sets listed by Grandcheapskate, I have found three additional sets. 


Scalextric Thunder Set, (Nissan & Police Car #43386)

*http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.211-7875.aspx*

Cars 2, (Shu Todoroki Porsche & Lightning McQueen)

*http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3889723/Trail/searchtext>MICRO+SCALEXTRIC.htm* 

Cars 2 (Francesco Bernoulli Indy & Lightning McQueen)

*http://www.toysrus.co.uk/Toys-R-Us/...sionid=8BE230C5A2F197A77759E4C4A56F4455.app13*

and the three sets listed by Grandcheapskate

McLaren MP4-12C
Nigel Gearsly DBR 9 & Lightning McQueen
Team GB Track Cycling Velodrome Set

*http://www.scalextric.com/shop/micro/micro-sets/*


----------



## docsho

I missed this one the mini cooper looks to be different then all the others

Micro Scalextric Rally Power

*http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9363504/Trail/searchtext>MICRO+SCALEXTRIC.htm*


----------



## GTPguy

I wonder if those last rally set cars are really going to be the 'dirty version' as shown in the link picture.


----------



## Gareth

Definitely looks like a different Mini Cooper to me. It has a rally style rear wing and deeper front end. The real Mini rally car is based on the Countryman so isn't actually a real Mini at all being much larger.


----------

